

OsCommerce: A Lesson in Unmaintainable Code? - jmackinn
http://blog.james-carr.org/2008/11/30/oscommerce-a-lesson-in-unmaintainable-code/

======
sh1mmer
I used OSCommerce for one project. Never again.

Open Source doesn't mean best code. Open Source projects are mostly the
fiefdoms of the founders of a project. If you get a good founder you get a
good project. Good doesn't have to mean good at code, a good leader can find
good coders.

Sometimes, though, Open Source means survival of the fittest. This project is
not the easiest to use or maintain. That causes people to go elsewhere. Well
the value leaves, so does people's interest. Open Source isn't a corporation,
after all, no-one is paying anyone to do dumb stuff all day.

------
zacharydanger
I worked on OSC for almost a year and a half. Thank goodness for layoffs.

